# Need help, what kind of wires do I have?



## jzmtl (Feb 23, 2010)

So I have a bunch of wires, and I'd like to find out what type they are.

Here's a photo of the spools, 2AA LED minimag for size reference. All of them are 22 gauge except one, on all the 22 gauge spools it's stated as mil-w-16878 rating, on one 16 gauge "teflon" is written on the spool. The wire casing is slippery as hell, I could not get a grip on any of them, which seems to suggest teflon. The core wires are silver in color and solders very well, scraping some off seems to reveal the copper colored interior. There are 7 strand in 22 gauge wire.

So silver plated teflon wires? How good are this type's quality? Also what are they good for, since they seem to be too thick for flashlight interior, and I don't really do any other electronic stuff.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 24, 2010)

This isn't exactly the right forum for wiring and little electronics stuff.

But teflon wire is great for flashlights, quite strong and holds form well.

It appears to be military specified 22 gauge 7 strand teflon wire. Doesn't exactly get more "special" than that, wire is wire. It is pretty expensive stuff usually. 

Great for small wiring projects. Usually used as data wire, so don't try to get crazy with any incan mods.


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 24, 2010)

Teflon wire like that is usually tough to strip unless you have good tools. It is usually a little stiff to bend. Otherwise it is great wire.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 24, 2010)

teflon wire is a lot more heat resistant than regular wire.


----------



## StrikerDown (Feb 24, 2010)

That wire is no good. You better send it to me for disposal!


----------



## reptiles (Feb 27, 2010)

Its pretty good for automotive use, too. I use teflon wire like that in the engine compartment for accessories, gadgets, etc. since it is heat and oil resistant. 

=Mark


----------



## Rinspeed (Mar 3, 2010)

Teflon coated or EE wire is one of the best if not the best for many applications.


----------



## unterhausen (Mar 5, 2010)

how do you strip teflon coated wire? I have a roll that has been sitting around for 20 years because I'm too lazy to strip it most of the time. Nice wire though.


----------



## Rinspeed (Mar 5, 2010)

unterhausen said:


> how do you strip teflon coated wire?


 



The same way you strip most other wires but it does take a good pair of sharp strippers. Out of habit I always strip wire by taking the first bite in the casing and then rotate the strippers 45 degrees or so before stripping it the rest of the way off.


----------



## Th232 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sharp strippers really help, as Rinspeed said.

That said, I've found that a good scalpel is a fair alternative.


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 5, 2010)

The two best ways:
A pair of Ideal Stripmaster strippers with the "die" type blades for the type of teflon wire you have E - 600volt (more common) and EE - 1000v wire

Or - believe it ot not, thermal stripers - they get red hot, and you strip the ring, and away you go


----------



## Rinspeed (Mar 5, 2010)

KC2IXE said:


> The two best ways:
> A pair of Ideal Stripmaster strippers with the "die" type blades for the type of teflon wire you have E - 600volt (more common) and EE - 1000v wire


 



I didn't know they made those for Teflon wire, the regular Ideal strippers don't work for Teflon because it is so slippery. 




http://cableorganizer.com/ideal-industries/stripmaster-wire-stripper-45-177.html


----------



## 65535 (Mar 6, 2010)

http://comptechcare.com/store/publi...ttachments/SC/products_pictures/T-004-000.gif

I have a pair that look very similar to that, oldest strippers I have, work the best. Never had an issue cutting any single conductor wire up to 12guage.
For soft rubber large gauge wires sometimes something sharper is required. Either a sharp pair of scissors is used carefully or a knife.


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinspeed said:


> I didn't know they made those for Teflon wire, the regular Ideal strippers don't work for Teflon because it is so slippery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's them - there are also "strip stops" and length stops for them. It's what you'll find almost ever "wireman" stripping type E for a defense contractor using

I have a set with type "EE" blades down the stairs, and unfortunately, I mostly use type E - but buying replacement dies is EXPENSIVE


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 6, 2010)

65535 said:


> http://comptechcare.com/store/publi...ttachments/SC/products_pictures/T-004-000.gif
> 
> I have a pair that look very similar to that, oldest strippers I have, work the best. Never had an issue cutting any single conductor wire up to 12guage.
> For soft rubber large gauge wires sometimes something sharper is required. Either a sharp pair of scissors is used carefully or a knife.



Believe it or not, show up at a place that does Mil-spec work with a pair of those, and they will ask you to take them back to your car, and never return with them. They are WAY too likely to nick the wire, and therefore scrap the harness you're working on


----------



## 65535 (Mar 6, 2010)

I know they are horrible for true electronics work, but for home use nothing beats them at the price. If I ever did mil-speced work obviously they would be out, but damn do they get the job done around the house.


----------



## Rinspeed (Apr 1, 2010)

65535 said:


> Usually used as data wire, so don't try to get crazy with any incan mods.


 


Not sure where you go that from.


----------



## 65535 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rinspeed said:


> Not sure where you go that from.



22 gauge wire, it's not much for power handling. Works great for data transmission, but not much current.


----------



## LukeA (Apr 3, 2010)

22ga is capable of 7A over short runs. Gang a few together and you would be fine for higher current.


----------

